# Honey in hive bodies



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

I tried to save a swarming hive about a month ago and turn it into a split. I couldn't find the queen in either hive so I made sure there was capped brood with queen cells in each hive. I opened it for the first time last night to see if I saw a queen or any capped brood. Both deep hive bodies and the honey super were filled with nectar, honey, or a mixture. 

Since I'm not seeing any sign of a queen, I'm thinking about buying a queen to add to the hive. There are still plenty of bees. Any suggestions?

I'm also thinking of removing the frames from one deep body and replacing with empty frames so there is room to lay once the queen arrives.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Really isn't much information offered here. Is it just two colonys in a single deep? or were you unable to make a go of it with the swarm so only have a colony in a single deep and a nuc box?

Personally before I bought a queen I would add another box of frames, spread the bees out a bit. Then wait a couple days and check for a queen either see her or eggs before I bought a queen.

 Al


----------



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for your response. It's one colony with 2 deep bodies and 1 medium honey super. There is a second colony which is the one that split off this one but it's only in a medium super right now so I don't have any deep frames of brood to add in. Every frame in all 3 supers has honey so I'm wondering if I need to pull them all and replace with new frames so a queen would have one to lay in. Who knows, maybe I have one and it has nowhere to lay


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"Who knows, maybe I have one and it has nowhere to lay"*
That is a good possibility since they swarmed once. Add in some empty frames if you have them.

 Al


----------



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok, I think I will. Should I remove all frames with honey from the bodies or will they eventually clean them out and use them for brood?


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Perhaps harvest some honey to open up some frames


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would not remove all the honey frames. Leave some for the bees to use during a long rainy or cold stretch.

 Al


----------



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

So it's ok for some honey to be in bodies? I always thought that was bad. Would they possibly use up some honey and nectar and lay eggs in comb where honey used to be?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes the queen will lay eggs where honey was once stored. there are house bees that clean the cells and make them ready for eggs.

 Al


----------



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice @alleyyooper. Thanks!


----------

